# Major Rule Changes For The 2011 Squirrel Season



## joshxxl

Notice the split, very possible it could be squirel camel toe, I have seen fat chicks or uh I mean, my friends have seen fat chicks that look very similar to this....


----------



## feedinggrounds

As old Elmer Fudd would say, awww nuts! QSM huh, prob. gonna tell me how to hunt the squirrels, and let them go and grow :lol:


----------



## ericzerka24

2PawsRiver said:


> No need to photoshop or hunt enclosures. Put your time in the field and you will run across trophys. I'm thinking from the width and girth, this is at least a 4 year old and I will be looking for him this season.


Now that lil' bugger is packing some serious heat!


----------



## mo84

wow a thread all about looking at squerrel nuts and camal toe hahahaha nice


----------

